# Kodi - First Title!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Kodi and I had our second APDT Rally trial this weekend. He was a very good boy again! Yesterday, the course was pretty straightforward but it was hot, and he was a little distracted in places. Still, he earned a score of 195, good enough for second place. (and his second Q). Today, it was much cooler, and he was much more focused. But the course was a LOT harder, and the judge was a harder marker too. Still, in spite of me making one mistake that cost us 5 points, and another that cost us 3, we earned a score of 191, and won the class, and our third Q! 

Final result was that he earned his first title, RL1, and additionally, earned the "Award of Excellence" because all his scores have been over 190!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Congratulations Kodi and Karen. Good job !!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow! Way to go Kodi and Karen - what a team you two are!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen, that's great! You must be so proud of him.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is phenomenal! Congratulations to both of you!! and he is such a pretty boy~~~~

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Most excellent! :whoo:


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh how wonderful!!! I read your posts and know how careful you have been with Kodi's training. Congratulations!!!!!! Looking forward to more wins from your team. Kodi and Karen!!!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations to you both! I love the picture of Kodi and his ribbons - what a beautiful coat he has!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good boy Kodi!
Love that photo of him.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations and Great shot!!! Kodi looks like he's proud of his ribbons too!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He sure is a beautiful boy- HUGE congrats on his big wins!!!!eace:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Congratulations and Great shot!!! Kodi looks like he's proud of his ribbons too!!


If he's not allowed to rip them up, I'm not sure how much he cares about the ribbons. He was REALLY happy with the banana (I know, weird, but that's his FAVORITE treat food!) and ice cubes he got as a reward.:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo!! AWESOME, Karen and Kodi! What a team!

Bananas, huh? I've not tried that with Tucker...

Love the photo!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats!!!:whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations to Kodi and Karen! He DOES look proud! Looking forward to more accomplishments from the two of you!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Clever Kodi,the first of many wins!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations, Karen and Kodi! That's fantastic!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Congratulations to Kodi and Karen! He DOES look proud! Looking forward to more accomplishments from the two of you!


Thanks, everyone! We have a break from competition now until after the first of the year. The only APDT trials left this year are while I'm in Taiwan in early Dec., and he's not quite ready for AKC rally (where you can't reward with food) We could probably get around an AKC novice course, and q, but it wouldn't be pretty. Plus, at this point, the most important thing for me is for him to think the whole experience is fun. That's why I like APDT. You can't use food to lure (you can't even APPEAR to be luring by using closed fingers with nothing in them) but once the dog has successfully completed an exercise on the course, you are allowed to take a piece of food out of your pocket as a reward, and/or pat them. Just don't drop any food on the floor, or it will cost you points!!!

I hope by spring he'll be solidly ready for AKC novice Rally and also ready to start novice level agility.


----------



## Scrappy (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bravo Kodi*

How wonderful. Congratulations! Great picture too. He looks like such a happy boy.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! That first title is so fun. You now get to add letters to his name... (But be careful, that can get out of hand...)


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

> Just don't drop any food on the floor, or it will cost you points!!!


And whatever you do, don't crumple up your arm band sticker from the dog that is done and stick it in your pocket. When you try to feed it to your border collie and she spits it back at you, you will also lose points!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

margaretandluigi said:


> Congratulations!!! That first title is so fun. You now get to add letters to his name... (But be careful, that can get out of hand...)


He's got an awfully long way to go to catch up with Desilu!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

margaretandluigi said:


> And whatever you do, don't crumple up your arm band sticker from the dog that is done and stick it in your pocket. When you try to feed it to your border collie and she spits it back at you, you will also lose points!


ound:ound:ound:

Glad it just cost you points and you didn't get eliminated for her vomiting!

Seriously, I lost 8 points the second day out of stupid handler tricks. First, I got him in a position that he couldn't get between me and a sign so I had to do the sign over. Then on the bonus, which was leave your dog and call front, I KNOW I need to TELL him to sit as he's approaching me or he'll jump on me, and I just stood there like an idiot, with him charging across the floor at me, and said nothing. THAT one cost 5 points.:frusty:

The judge's comment? "Well, you can't fault his enthusiasm!"


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

That's AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!

Great photo, too!

I know N O T H I N G about this sort of thing, so please excuse my ignorant question. Why the regulations about food rewards for the different competitions? Just curious.

Great job Kodi!!!


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

There are two rally venues that I know of (APDT and C-WAGS) that allow food in the ring during competition. (C-WAGS also has an obedience program.) At the end of a stationary exercise (one that ends in a sit/down/stand in heal position) you can remove a treat from your pocket (no visible bait bags allowed) and treat the dog. You then move on to the next exercise. You cannot use the food to get the dog to perform the behavior. It must be a reward only. It is a tremendous confidence builder for dogs who might be a little leery of the ring (or who have become ring wise). Since you can use the food only as a reward and not as a lure, the dog still has to be trained to perform all of the exercises.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Congratulations! That's so impressive particularly when so many of us are just trying to get through the basics like housebreaking!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kudo2u said:


> That's AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> Great photo, too!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Not ignorant questions... I didn't know the rules until I started doing it either. There are at least 3 governing bodies for Rally competitons. AKC, APDT and UKC. I no nothing about UKC, so won't comment on those.

In a lot of ways, Rally Level 1 in APDT and Novice level in AKC are very similar in terms of what the dog (and handler) needs to do. But there are subtle differences. in AKC Rally, you can give multiple commands if the dog doesn't listen the first time. In APDT, you lose 3 points for a command given a second time. In AKC, you can use your hands any way you want (other than touching him) to encourage the dog to do what he's supposed to do, including "luring" him by pretending to have a treat in your fingers or hand. In APDT, any "appearance" of luring is cause for elimination.

APDT courses are longer than AKC courses. Also, the percentage of points needed for a qualifying score is higher in APDT (170 out of a possible 210 including the bonus) than it is in AKC (70 out of 100).

The big thing you have in your favor in APDT is that you can bring food into the ring, and use it for REWARDS ONLY. (or, alternatively, you can pat the dog as a reward) These rewards can only be given at the end of a stationary exercise, meaning that the dog must have completed the exercise and be in a sit, stand or down without moving while receiving the treat. The food must be kept completely out of sight, in a pocket, (no bait bags) in between these times, and even reaching your hand into that pocket at the wrong time can get you eliminated. If you or the dog drops food on the floor, there is a penalty for each occurrence.

Some people think that APDT is easier because of the food. I think there are challenges to both. I'm sticking with APDT right now, not because I think it's easier, but because I want Kodi to LOVE being in the ring. I can't think of a better way to encourage that, during this time when it's all new and a bit stressful - lots of dogs (mostly WAY bigger than him), new places, lots of sitting around and waiting, either in the crating area or quietly in my lap, long car rides, staying over night in strange places and then having to go to work in the morning - it's a LOT for a young dog. Sure, he loves being with me and playing "games". But a little freeze-dried chicken liver never hurt either! :biggrin1:


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks for the explanation! I've never even really watched competition, so don't know much about it at all. Except that it looks to require a lot of patience and understanding both from the dog and the trainer!

Congrats again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ellie NY said:


> Congratulations! That's so impressive particularly when so many of us are just trying to get through the basics like housebreaking!


Well, that's where we were a year ago!:biggrin1: I'm not going to tell you it happens without work, but it's SO much fun watching their little brains develop as they learn new things. It amazes me every day how SMART they are when you give them half a chance!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks! At practice today, we had brownies and the staff put Kodi's photo out so everyone could see how cute he was! It was fun having our first "title party"


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Great Job Karen an Kodi! That is Great! 
Pam


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

A huge congratulations to you both!!! Hugs from Sir Winston


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Pam and Flynn!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go Kodi!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

krandall said:


> Final result was that he earned his first title, RL1, and additionally, earned the "Award of Excellence" because all his scores have been over 190!


Wow, great work you two!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*A Wow Time*

Great job, Karen and Kodi. Kodi looks so intelligent--and I'm sure he is!

Keeper's Mom


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Jan and Shirley. He is a pretty smart little guy. Even better, he WANTS to please!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you Karen and Kodi! :thumb:

:first: That is absolutely wonderful!! :first:

The pix is adorable too! hoto::becky:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Julie! I was wearing my Havanese pin, and carrying his stuff in my beautiful "Kodi Face" Havanes bag. So, more than anyone else on the forum, you were with me for the day!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Julie! I was wearing my Havanese pin, and carrying his stuff in my beautiful "Kodi Face" Havanes bag. So, more than anyone else on the forum, you were with me for the day!


Oh how sweet! :kiss::hug:
It always makes my day to hear of people wearing my pins and using the bag! I was cheering you on for sure! :thumb:

I am always in awe of all of you that run agility and do such amazing things with your havs......I know it takes alot of dedication and practice and both a smart dog and owner....so definitely..my hat is off to you and Kodi! :yo:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Speaking of hats, Julie - I wear my pin on my denim hat!


----------

